# Seagate 7200.?



## Bill_GS3 (Jan 28, 2007)

I am trying to find a hard drive for my Series2 DT upgrade. From what I can find the seagate DB35's are the best. But I'm lost when I see the DB35 has a 7200.2 and a 7200.3, I think I also noticed the Barracuda series is 7200.9 and 10? What exactly does this mean. Do we really benefit from using either the .2 or .3?


----------



## rsnaider (Apr 25, 2002)

Versions of the various Seagate drives.

I have 7200.9 300GB drives from last year and now they have 7200.10.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

The DB35 drives are quieter than the standard 7200 series, but like the 7200.9 and 7200.10 they suffer from excessive power consumption issues that prevent their use in pairs in Series 1 machines.

If you can get them I would recommend a Samsung T133 series drive over a DB35 anyway as they're quieter and more TiVo-friendly :up:


----------

